# anyone guilty of not picking up after? :D



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ding ding ding! meeee LOL
dexter took a small poopsy @ petsmart the other other day. i didn't know he was gonna go so fast...i think he was just way too excited to be in there. who didn't clean up after their doggy? guilty as charge...:hello1: LOL. i just didnt have time to pick it up after...sorry petsmart!

anyone else guilty? wink wink!


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

sorry but i cant stand when people dont pick up after their dogs. my boyfriend doesnt pick up after his dog. i just think its rude not to, especially if its infront of your house etc.. i just dont think there is any reason not to!
xx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol i know its rude but sometimes its just gets so tiring! i let the soil soak in his poo on our yard and also the sprinklers are on everynight so it gets fermenated


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Betty poops everywhere, and I leave it. It's about the size of a dime most days and nothing life kibble/canned fed dogs.. I move it with the toe of my shoe to a "not walked on area" and go. It turns to white dust in 24hrs, so I don't feel bad.

That said, if you are kibble/canned fed I think it is very very bad to just leave poops. They stay there for a long time and it's just not nice. I can forgive a few "darnit no bags!" but to know it's there and just leave it "because" is not okay.


----------



## ButterLover (Oct 3, 2009)

Butter peed on one of their jackets. Though I couldn't of agreed more, 200 dollars for a raincoat..erm..not worth it. 

As for the park, I leave his doody where he puts it. Only because I do not want to walk 5 miles with a bag of doo in my hands. If someone steps in it..well, I'm sorry but it's a park -shrug-

This one lady actually got upset with me one time. So I simply told her. "Where do wild animals go? Where do Strays go? Infact, where does our mess go after the sewers...watch your step.."

Now I know it sounded a little harsh, but when a person stops you and cusses at you, it's hard not to snap back. However, I do try my hardest to get him to hide in the bushes. Needless to say..where shoes at a park This woman didn't and got the punishment for it ^^


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i always pick up after my girls but i wont do it for another dog...i know my girls poo lol i cant touch someone elses lol


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I take potty bags with me everywhere, especially in the parks. The reason they have bags there is for everybody to clean their own dog's potty up. Mine have never had an incident in Petsmart as I don't allow them on the floor. They are so small and there are usually big dogs there. I hate it at the dog park when there is poo and people don't pick it up. I'm just polite that way and I don't want my dogs stepping in any other dogs poo!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

im the same have poo bags in my pockets and bags lol im a good girl i always pick up


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I pick up the poo in the yard and when we go for walks. just because I have dogs does not mean someone else wants poo in their yard. I have even forgot a bag on a walk and went back to pick it up after we got home because I just think it is rude. someone keeps letting their huge dog (according to the size of the poo) go in our unfenced part of the yard. talk about gross. If I wanted a big dog pooping in my yard i would get one. just my opinion.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

To leave poo laying around your own yard is one thing ( albiet gross), but
not picking up your dog's pooh in a public place is mind-numbingly selfish behavior.

It's like saying " I left my garbage on your porch - use the back door if you don't want to step in it ".

People often don't pick up at the dog park ( which staggers the imagination) or better yet, bag it, and leave it laying around, because it's apparently too much effort to carry it.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i think it's wrong to leave it.
Plus you get fined here if you dont pick up.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I always pick up their poop. I would never just leave it. I have been out on a walk and didn't expect them to "go" again after I already threw away the poop bag, so I got a leaf, picked it up, and threw it away.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you should always make the effort to clean up after your dog/s. Its just appalling to leave dogmess in public areas! My 2 exceptions are if one of them has a runny tum, sometimes its just impossible to clean up properly if you aren't expecting it!! Also Adam has an annoying habit of trying to poop as Im crossing a road! So, sorry, but I'm not getting run over for the sake of chi poop!!LOL


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

It's gross to leave it in public. It's also how deaseses and parasites travel... really.. why leave it? It takes 30 seconds to scoop up a tiny poo in public.

And PLEASE clean up in parks. Ug, that's just gross. They aren't just for dogs to crap in you know. 

And around here it's a 300$$ fine to leave it.

In my yard I leave it. Raw fed= tiny tiny poos that are gone in a day. And, it's my yard.. not public.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ButterLover said:


> Butter peed on one of their jackets. Though I couldn't of agreed more, 200 dollars for a raincoat..erm..not worth it.
> 
> As for the park, I leave his doody where he puts it. Only because I do not want to walk 5 miles with a bag of doo in my hands. If someone steps in it..well, I'm sorry but it's a park -shrug-
> 
> ...


LOL mine love to do it in the bushes rofl ^^; good going! 


catz4m8z said:


> I think you should always make the effort to clean up after your dog/s. Its just appalling to leave dogmess in public areas! My 2 exceptions are if one of them has a runny tum, sometimes its just impossible to clean up properly if you aren't expecting it!! Also Adam has an annoying habit of trying to poop as Im crossing a road! So, sorry, but I'm not getting run over for the sake of chi poop!!LOL


hilarious! i've never seen that happen before. my dexter pees while standing up when he's out in public though...i guess he doesn't want people looking at him there?


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

i always pick up up after them in public places like PetSmart. as an employee, i've seen what happens when people dont pick up after their dogs. no one watches where they walk. it's different to leave it in my yard than in the store.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I always pick up after Zoey and have little poo baggies with me all the time. She is not on the floor in pet stores. I stepped in poo once at Petsmart and was not happy. Could not beleive that someone would not pick up after their dog.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I always bring poo bags along and get aggrevated when I see big piles and my babies try to sniff them . Why cant everyone be like us good gals?


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

everywhere i take my girls i take bags, Pebbles will never go in public, she's too precious LOL but Shadow will do it anywhere so i'm always prepared.

the other day i was just walking around to the next street and right on a corner was a HUGE pile of poop! It must have been from a big dog too! now that makes me sick


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

ButterLover said:


> Butter peed on one of their jackets. Though I couldn't of agreed more, 200 dollars for a raincoat..erm..not worth it.
> 
> As for the park, I leave his doody where he puts it. Only because I do not want to walk 5 miles with a bag of doo in my hands. If someone steps in it..well, I'm sorry but it's a park -shrug-
> 
> ...



OMG are you joking!!!!!!!!!!

ALWAYS pick up after your dog! If you can't do that don't get one, ahhhhhh makes me mad.

Where me and Rocky go we always have poop bags, also you get fined here if you don't pick up after them!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

People (and generalise here) who Don't pick up after their dogs disgust me. As much as I love dogs, I HATE to see dog poo in the streets and parks, it is totally unacceptable and it gets ALL dogs and their owners a bad name.

This why dogs are now banned on some beaches and parks...irresponsible owners 

x


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I would always take a poop bag when I used to walk my Cavelier, she would go about 3 times in 10 minutes because of excitement lol. But once I forgot to bring a bag with me and she went by the kirb side! I was trying to kick it into the road and then this man came out having a go at me :*( I was so upset I just had to run home and leave it, I asking him if he had a bag and he called me a bad dog owner


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Skyla said:


> I would always take a poop bag when I used to walk my Cavelier, she would go about 3 times in 10 minutes because of excitement lol. But once I forgot to bring a bag with me and she went by the kirb side! I was trying to kick it into the road and then this man came out having a go at me :*( I was so upset I just had to run home and leave it, I asking him if he had a bag and he called me a bad dog owner


I once remember going out with my late Honey and forgetting a bag...I looked about on the grass and found an empty crisp packet and used that!!!

Thankfully she only did small poos 

x


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

I try and pick up after Fern and Dougal always, however if I'm totally honest there have been times when one of them has had the runs and I've left it (only because I couldn't pick it up) lol. If I would have had some bottled water with me I could have rinsed it away but I didn't so hey ho  It was in the middle of the town centre once too, I got some right looks...


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i always seem to have poop bags in every pocket and bag, fortunately people are quite good where i live and there are lots of poop bins in our area, a guy in my street was fined by the council recently for letting his dog poop on the grass outside someones house repeatedly, generally i think there is little excuse for not picking up


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

ALWAYS pick up, hate to walk in poo and bring it into my house


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

*Chloe* said:


> a guy in my street was fined by the council recently for letting his dog poop on the grass outside someones house repeatedly, generally i think there is little excuse for not picking up


thats really good Chloe - I think that fining him sets an example to others. hopefully!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

I clean up pooh but i wouldent admit to staff if dodge cocks hes leg


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

michele said:


> ALWAYS pick up, hate to walk in poo and bring it into my house


Yeah exactly, I have occasionally given someone a bag if I see their dogs doing their business and they don't pick it up. It's not rude of me, it is responsible and it is the LAW!

Our council supplies free poop bags as well!


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

I always pick up after Elmo, like people have said, if you don't pick up all dog owners get labelled irresponsible. There's nothing worse than standing in dog poop and it getting stuck in the treads of your shoes, yuk!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

claireeee said:


> thats really good Chloe - I think that fining him sets an example to others. hopefully!


hopefully, i think it was a long process tho


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

Since there is a £500+ fine for not picking up in my area, there are small children living and playing in my building, nobody seems to know how to look down anymore and I get the dubious pleasure of cleaning the lobby I think it would be in my best interests to pick up. Oh and they now make a cool leash that extends 50 feet or so has a built in flashlight and poo bag dispenser...how could I resist a gadget like that? I love me some gadgets, yes I do. LOL


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I always pick up after Draco...I attach a bag to his leash whenever we are out and about. I hate it when people don't pick up after their pet  I think it is just as much a part of dog ownership as feeding and vetting them.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

poo bags are a essential in my handbag just as important as my mobile phone and make up lol
i cant stand it when people don't pick up after there dogs. my granny was outside her house cleaning up dog mess the other day and she doesn't even have a dog


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I always have poop bags with me.. I never put the chis down at the petstores so dont have to worry about them pooping or peeing in the store..

I think its just nasty when people dont pick up after their pet if you dont wont to pick up poop then you shouldnt be allowed to take your dog off your property.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

mrsralph said:


> Since there is a £500+ fine for not picking up in my area, there are small children living and playing in my building, nobody seems to know how to look down anymore and I get the dubious pleasure of cleaning the lobby I think it would be in my best interests to pick up. Oh and they now make a cool leash that extends 50 feet or so has a built in flashlight and poo bag dispenser...how could I resist a gadget like that? I love me some gadgets, yes I do. LOL


Oh, where can I get a leash like that?


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

I saw it on either Amazon or Ebay I think. I know Amazon.com has it but I don't see it right away on Amazon UK. I am now torn between it and the 'poop pod' that carries your bag of poo for you from d for dog. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=retractable+dog+lead+++torch 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/METRE-RETRA...sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1255445230&sr=8-4 

http://www.dfordog.co.uk/acatalog/dog_poop_bags.html


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

mrsralph said:


> I saw it on either Amazon or Ebay I think. I know Amazon.com has it but I don't see it right away on Amazon UK. I am now torn between it and the 'poop pod' that carries your bag of poo for you from d for dog.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=retractable+dog+lead+++torch
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks for that


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

Here it is! I knew I saw it somewhere: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-3-in1-Ret...ash=item41498cb8d8&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262 

And they are like pests...if there is one there has to be a hundred of em. LOL


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

I've used receipts and even leaves if I've forgotten or ran out of bags, lol. Yeah, def a "pet peeve" of mine when ppl don't pick up. Although @catz4m8z, I've had the middle of crossing the street accidents on the odd occassion (thought I was the only one!), and yes, I left those for the safety of all parties involved... lmao. One time, I used my last bag after Joey and his friend Paco had both gone #1 and #2.. I was walking on the boardwalk past a wedding ceremony and Paco started pulling on his leash... I tugged him a bit and when he finally budged, I saw a little present left behind on the boardwalk! I must have looked very helpless and embarrassed, searching all around me and digging into my pockets, when a nice woman came over and handed me a tissue... phew!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I keep a container of poo bags in my purse and another in the pickup. Granted I don't pick up their poo in our yard. But that's because my in-laws never clean up after their dog. Even when she pee's on our bed, or poo's on my clothes(well, she hasn't done that since we moved into the basement, now my m-i-l just let sher dog downstairs to go potty all over the basement so I have to smell it and clean it all up). So I figure they can deal with poop in their yard-ha! LOL. But I ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS pick up if they go anywhere out side of the yard. On walks, at the park, at my parents house, camping... it doesn't matter. I hate stepping in it myself, so I pick it up.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i have the cutest pink poopy bag despenser on my lead with pink sented poopy bags! i would never leave poop anywhere. x


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> i have the cutest pink poopy bag despenser on my lead with pink sented poopy bags! i would never leave poop anywhere. x


Hey! I have a red glittery dispenser on my lead!! My poopy bags aren't scented though, lol, but that would be nice! I always have bags with me. There are some in my car, my purse, my jacket and of course on the lead. There are no trash bins for public waste in my neighborhood though so I usually have to carry the poo all the way back home to throw it out. But I don't mind, I'm a die hard poo picker upper 

edit to add: There are plenty of paper towel and bag stations inside of petsmarts and petcos. When I do take Bruce and Lola with me to one of those stores I don't let them down though. I have stepped in puddles and piles in those stores and I hate it! Also, one time I went to buy a stuffed toy and they were on the bottom shelf and they had been peed on! I sent the store an email recommending pee guards for there lower shelf items or to do something because that's really gross!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol, LEAH !
I never thought about it, but I have pink scented poo bags - I'll not be able to use them again without thinking about you ( haha ).

As far as carrying poop, the most simple thing I found at the pet store was like a little bungie cord. You wrap it around the bag and strap it to a leash (or in our case, we always take a backpack with water and bags and the camera in it, so we just attached to the outside of the pack).

You forget you even have it.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm not as diligent about yard cleanup as I could be, but I would never in a million years leave a mess in a store. That is the epitome of nastiness and bad manners.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> i have the cutest pink poopy bag despenser on my lead with pink sented poopy bags! i would never leave poop anywhere. x


LOL trust u Leah, gotta be pink huh??


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

mrsralph said:


> Here it is! I knew I saw it somewhere:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-3-in1-Ret...ash=item41498cb8d8&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262
> 
> And they are like pests...if there is one there has to be a hundred of em. LOL


I love this one.............
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Retractable...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1255457461&sr=1-1

Thanks for that, I'm trying to find out how long the leash is.

I was wondering, where abouts in newcastle are you, hope you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i always clean up after Diefie.
it's totally irresponsible not to not to mention disgusting.
i have a cute heart shaped poop bag dispenser that is attached to my house keys so that there is never the excuse "i forgot to bring a bag".
there a many people who call their dogs their babies (and i'm one of them).
would you let your real children poo in public and walk away leaving their mess behind you?


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

I think it said the lead was 5 meters for the flashlight, bag dispenser model. It doesn't seem to say anywhere on the PooPod but that one says you can attach another leash to it because it has a carabiner clip. 

I'm not quite sure how to describe how I am without giving away my exact location. Near the West Road?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm so this thread brought out good things and bad things yay


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

mrsralph said:


> I think it said the lead was 5 meters for the flashlight, bag dispenser model. It doesn't seem to say anywhere on the PooPod but that one says you can attach another leash to it because it has a carabiner clip.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to describe how I am without giving away my exact location. Near the West Road?


I'm going to go for the red dog one, I'm getting quite a collection of retractable leashes


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I ALWAYS pick up poop!! It is a pet peeve of mine. Its so disgusting to step in and get all in the grooves of your shoes. You never know what people are doing when they step in it and to leave it is just sick. When my sister in law got married my son was the ring barer and we were on our way to the wedding and my son stepped in dog poop and in our hurry we didn't notice until we were in the van strapping seat belts on the kids and by this point since he is a child he's gotten it on his pant legs as he's climbed into the van. IGNORANT owners who don't pick up after their dogs, it makes me sick really. We had to go back inside and wash his pants, luckily we were going early and did have the time to do it, but what if we hadn't? He was dressed in his wedding clothes and shoes. It made me sick to my stomach to wash dog poop from someones dog off the shoes. We missed being there early to go over things and my son was super nervous cuz he didn't get to "practice". Plus we missed the excited before the wedding chit chat with my sister in law and family.

So next time you leave your dogs poop, think twice because you could be causing a hell of alot of problms for someone else.

Also, when the kids step in dog poop (after that) I absolutely cannot stomach to clean the dog poop off the shoes, i will be sick to my stomach, so I throw away the shoes and must buy new ones. So thats another lil trick to think about. Left dog poop can cost people money that they don't necessarily have to pay for things.

I myself have reopened bags if dogs have pooped twice and rescooped poop. I have run home to get a bag and gone back for poop. i would never leave my dogs poop. I don't allow my dogs to poop in our backyard because I have children (5 of them lol) so I don't want that in my backyard.

This is why people are not allowed to bring dogs (even tiny ones) places :-(

OUCH Hot topic!! lol


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> when the kids step in dog poop (after that) I absolutely cannot stomach to clean the dog poop off the shoes, i will be sick to my stomach, so I throw away the shoes and must buy new ones.



Handy tip: Leaving mud or poo to dry makes it much easier to clean up. If you leave the poo to dry on the shoes you can just knock most of it off by whacking the shoes against something solid (tree, step, walk whatever)

It still doesn't make leaving poo the right thing to do but it will save you some cash on shoes.


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

mrsralph said:


> I think it said the lead was 5 meters for the flashlight, bag dispenser model. It doesn't seem to say anywhere on the PooPod but that one says you can attach another leash to it because it has a carabiner clip.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to describe how I am without giving away my exact location. Near the West Road?


small world lol im just down the road from you is your dog a long coat sandy colour ???


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't have a chi yet. I am still a mama in waiting. LOL If you see a tubby american woman with knee length hair and a cane lurking outside your gate cooing over your dogs, that will be me. LOL


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

joanne22 said:


> small world lol im just down the road from you is your dog a long coat sandy colour ???


We'll be able to have a newcastle chi appreciation society soon


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OH Tracilea! That is such a good point. My sister and I took our granddaughters to see Beverly Hills Chihuahua when it came out. I'm sitting there just getting interested and begin to smell something most foul. I looked at my sister and she just rolled her eyes and pointed to her granddaughter. So there we sat, through a whole movie, with that mess.


----------

